# Who got to ride today?



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sadly no. The temps were great for it, just no time today. Still A LOT of snow and now icy patches , so I'm conditioning tack to be READY!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I rode today! It was 65 degrees.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I rode today with my boyfriend! We had a wonderful time. We just built a new barn in January and we finally scoped out the area on horseback. We had a super good time, the horses were both in fabulous moods, and it was just an all around good ride. :]


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't been able to ride since Jan. I don't really have a broke horse at the moment so I have to take my very green mare (three rides) up to the arena a couple miles away and the roads have been pretty bad out here and it's been very cold. But I do get to see my horses every day!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I rode today!  Three friends and I hauled our horses to the state park about a half hour away and got in a wonderful 3.5-4 hour ride! It was warm (almost hot, but not unbearable). The only thing I could have hoped for to make it better would have been a light rain over night to keep all the dust on the sand trails down, but it wasn't too bad. Very nice ride!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

nope not me sadly i had way to much to do this weekend i got in a little bareback but it didnt really count cuz i fell asleep on his back lol and was late for a meeting <.< next weekend though im not doing anything and i am going to saddle and ride!!! im so excited so ive got to get the tack out and dust it off lol


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

I rode in a lesson on Saturday. The weather was beautiful all weekend, around 50, but then today we got at least 6" of snow!

I just want spring already! :-(


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I did a 9 mile loop on saturday with a friend and his daughter and couple of her high school friends. I was glad to get some butts in my empty saddles. My daughters have been so busy with Winter Drumline, No time to join me for a ride. Horses were all frisky and ready to go. Beautiful day saturday. nasty cold snowy blizzard today. We got a few inches, Folks 30 miles up the road got 24" of snow today. Gotta love Spring in Utah.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

im going to ride after school the sarvo. i live in Australia (its hot here right now)  lol


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

hubby got to ride but I had to work, yes I am pouting.


----------



## Amymcree (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Painted Horse. Great pictures! Are your girls going to head to Ohio in May with their drumline? My daughter does Color Guard and our regiment drumline is going to Ohio. Everyone is pretty excited. My son wants to get on the drumline. 

Amy


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Amy,

They mostly compete local and in Vegas and Southern California.
The school has a very large marching band that competes in the fall and smaller drum line that competes Winter and Early Spring. they get April & May off. My daughters play in the Pit. Mostly the Marimba.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

No i didn't, sadly. yesterday it was -40 and today it warmed up really fast, but I was packing and cleaning so I didn't have time to go... it totally sucks! I hope it warms up fast, especially before I start at my new student working job! Can`t wait!!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I rode in a lesson on Satuday.. Rupert was amazing but SUPER wheezy.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I had every intention to ride yesterday. The weather was fine, I had the time...but I didn't have the energy. I was sick last week, & my sinuses are all still stuffed up with the really high pollen count. I'm working this weekend so it looks like Monday before I get another chance._


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I rode with dad today, got up on the ridge and had picnick  It was great!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We rode yesterday and plan on going again today and tomorrow if the weather holds nice. It rained buckets so the fields are muddy, we have to road ride till it dries a bit. 
I have been fighting the flu so we only got a couple of miles from the house and had to head home yesterday... :-( I spent some time in the WC then we headed back out in another direction for good luck :lol: Nothing like being on horse back with stomach flu :shock:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Me! I got to go on this great trail; we made it all the way to the river before it started raining so hard we had to turn around. Plus, my horse is afraid of thunder, so the ride back wasn't all that great...:shock:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I rode yesterday! We only jumped little tiny jumps: 2.0, but Rupert was amazing and he had tons of fun cantering around and around. =]


----------

